# PC für aktuelle Games und schnelles Arbeiten



## riese77 (9. Dezember 2014)

*PC für aktuelle Games und schnelles Arbeiten*

Hallo,

jetzt ist es soweit ich habe offensichtlich in den letzten Jahren den Überblick verloren und brauche fachmännische Beratung.
Seit ich mich das letzte mal intensiver mit PC-Hardware beschäftigt habe ist viel passiert (gehe auf die 40 zu  ) möchte neben dem Arbeiten mit dem PC (Anwender) aber nicht auf die Annehmlichkeiten guter, leider auch grafiklastiger Spiele verzichten.

Jetzt zur Frage:
Wenn ich mir die in den großen Märkten angebotenen PC´s anschaue so habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass eigentlich für den Preis mehr drin sein sollte. Entweder könnte schon ein i7-Prozessor dazu gehören oder die Grafikkarte könnte im Verhältnis dazu mehr Speicher haben. Ich habe also immer die Vermutung, dass an einem Ende zu sehr gespart wurde. Hatte diese PC hier im Blick: MEDION ERAZER i52000 Gaming-PCs kaufen bei Media Markt oder MICROSTAR Professional i71000 Gaming-PCs kaufen bei Media Markt.

Mein Budget wäre also so um die 750 €, für einen ausgewogenen PC mit Win 8.1. Komponenten wie ein guter Prozessor, eine gute Grafikkarte, passendes Mainboard, eine zusätzl. SSD Festplatte wären fein und sollte neben den üblichen Sachen (WLan, 1000er-Lan, leises Netzteil/Lüfter) drin sein. 
Brauche echt Hilfe da ich auch nicht weiß wie das dann alles wirklich zusammenpasst bzw. miteinander harmoniert. Für die Arbeit mit dem PC (Office, recherchieren im Internet usw)  sollte der Betrieb mit mind 2 Monitoren möglich sein.

Würde dem PC dann wohl via hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen lassen...also sind gerade auch verlinkte Vorschläge sehr willkommen. 

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Enisra (9. Dezember 2014)

ja, du hast recht
bei den Rechnern wurde gespart denn die Grafikkarten sind scheiße und naja, die behauptung das es Gaming PCs sind trifft auch nur auf dem Papier zu wenn man die Obergrenze bei  Jahre Alten Spielen mit verringerter Auflösung und Details setzt


----------



## Typhalt (9. Dezember 2014)

Da sind bei beiden die GPU´s ziemlicher mist ^^ Habe mal was zusammen gestellt. Das ist im Budget und damit kann man ziemlich jedes aktuelle Spiel auf höchsten einstellungen Spielen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c601565f579c222e0752536547586f89ba4d8ee24e


----------



## Typhalt (9. Dezember 2014)

Ok, ich hätte den Text mal richtig lesen sollen ^^ 
Für das geld wird es aber schon etwas schwierig einen PC zusammen zu stellen, der grafisch aufwendige spiele schaffen soll und zusätzlich noch Win8.1 haben soll. 
Habe einen recht guten zusammen gestellt, der hat bis auf wLan. 
Allerdings kann man z.B. die SSD weg lassen und an der GPU etwas sparen, wobei man da nicht mehr all zu viel runter gehen sollte, wenn Grafisch aufwendige Titel noch anständig laufen sollen. 

Des wäre mein zusammen gestelltes System direkt mit Montageservice Win8.1 und Installation:


HV20I546DE    Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box    168,23 €
HV1138RNDE    ASRock H97M Pro4, Sockel 1150, mATX    78,74 €
HV20MI48DE    8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9    67,51 €
HV203F65DE    Cooler Master N300, ATX-Midi-Tower, schwarz, ohne Netzteil    35,52 €
HVR451SBDE    be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 450W - bulk -    51,93 €
HV1039MTDE    MSI R9 280 GAMING 3G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB DDR5    188,42 €
HV13SB71DE    Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s    48,47 €
HV12Z740DE    Crucial MX100 SSD 128GB (2,5", 7mm)    59,99 €
HV207SX8DE    Samsung SH-224DB schwarz    12,07 €
HVSE8HW6DE    OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation    79,90 €
HVZPCDE    Rechner - Zusammenbau    9,99 €

Gesamtpreis: 800,77 €

Alle Preise sind Versandpreise

konfiguriert mit hardwareversand.de PC Konfigurator:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2014)

Schau auch mal hier http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9338333-pc-fuer-500-600-a.html

der PC wäre bei 600€. Dazu dann Windows 8.1, das sind 690€, ne SSD mit 128GB zB crucial MX100 http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/crucial-mx100-128gb-ct128mx100ssd1-a1122680.html  oder Adata SP900 http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/adata-premier-pro-sp900-128gb-asp900s3-128gm-c-a741141.html  , dann bist Du bei 750€. Nutze aber die Links über den Preisvergleich, die sind manchmal schon relevant günstiger, und dann erst am Schluss - wie im anderen Thread beschrieben - bei hardwareversand noch den Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb legen.

Ach ja: wenn du erstmal ne SSD weglässt, wäre natürlich ne bessere Grafikkarte drin. Das siehst Du auch an Typhalts sehr ähnlicher Konfig - der hat halt die SSD und dazu noch ne bessere Karte, dafür kostet der PC dann halt 800€ und nicht 750€.


----------



## riese77 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Zum Verständnis noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Zu den unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten: diese *3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail)* ist besser als HV1039MTDE    MSI R9 280 GAMING 3G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB DDR5    188,42 € ??? Oder sind die sehr ähnlich?
2. Wie kann ich eigentlich die GPU vergleichen? Kann der og. Intel i5 (Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX) auch mit einem i7 mithalten und was ist mit einem solchen Intel Xeon E3-1225v3 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 TRAY gibt es da große Unterschiede???
3. Wie wichtig ist eigentlich mittlerweile ne SSD, soweit ich gelesen habe läuft auf der das Betriebssystem. Das müsste doch ziemlich Geschwindigkeit geben oder?? Wirkt sich diese dann auch auf die Gaming-geschwindigkeit aus?

Danke schon mal. Ihr seht mir fehlen viele Infos....


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2014)

1.  Ja, die Sapphire ist schneller. Die hat einen R9 280X-Chip und nicht nur R9 280 ohne X. Wichtig ist halt das X unmittelbar nach der Modell-Nummer. Eine R9 280X ist ca. 10-15% schneller als eine R9 280, aber eine R9 280 X-Edition wäre wiederum KEINE 280X.  Grundsätzlich wäre natürlich auch die MSI R9 280X schneller als die MSI R9 280. Bei Sapphire gibt es halt (schon lange) einen Kühler, der immer mit X-Edition benannt wird.

2. bisher ist ein core i5 kaum langsamer als ein Core i7 für den Sockel 1150. Es kann aber sein, dass - wenn Spiele mal eine bessere Unterstützung für 8 Kerne bekommen - der i7 ein Vorteil ist, denn der kann pro Kern 2 "Threads" verwalten, der i5 nur einen - und einen Thread separat verwalten zu können ist effektiv quasi wie ein eigener Kern, d.h. der i7 kann wie eine 8-Kern-CPU arbeiten, was bisher aber mangels Games, die darauf optimiert sind, noch nicht zur Geltung kommt. Der Xeon 1231v3 ist wiederum an sich ein Core i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit und merkbar günstiger. WENN Du es Dir leisten kannst, würde ich also durchaus statt des i5 den Xeon nehmen. 

3. eine SSD ist zu 99% reiner Komfort. Aber in Games wirst Du wegen einer SSD nur schnellere Ladezeiten haben, FALLS das Game auch auf der SSD installiert ist, und bei manchen Multiplayer-Rollenspielen, wo viel nachgeladen wird, kann es ggf. mit einer SSD etwas softer laufen. Manche Leute haben minimale Ruckler ab und an, und mit ner SSD dann nicht mehr - aber wie gesagt bisher nur bei echten MMOs, und auch da ist es eher ne nette Sache. Es ist aber nicht so, dass man per HDD ein Game nicht spielen kann oder einen echten Nachteil hat. Aber wer mal ne SSD hatte, will nicht mehr ohne    Du kannst ja auch mal hier nachlesen: PC mit einer SSD aufrüsten: Ratgeber und Kauftipps


----------



## riese77 (9. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die verständliche Erklärung !!! Bekomme so langsam einen Plan.

Also kann im Ergebnis der o.g. Xeon wie der i7 8 Threads verwalten. Brauch ich, wenn ich den i5 aus dem Vorschlag von Thypalt gegen den Xeon tray tausche noch extra Cpu Kühler?
Ach was ich nicht hinbekommen habe ist bei hv.de "HVSE8HW6DE    OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation    79,90 €" zu finden. ist das nur die Windows 8.1 64-Bit (SB-Version) günstig kaufen und ist die auch vorinstalliert???


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2014)

Also, bei allen CPUs, wo "tray" steht, brauchst Du einen extra CPU-Kühler - da würde aber einer für 15€ schon locker reichen. Die, wo "boxed" bei steht, haben einen Kühler schon dabei. 

Wegen der Vorinstallation: ich vermute, dass die Dir das trotzdem vorinstallieren, wenn es einfach im Warenkorb mit drin ist zusammen mit dem "Rechner-Zusammenbau" - zudem hast Du am Ende ein Kommentarfeld, wo Du noch eingaben könntest, dass Du gerne eine Vorinstallation hättest, falls das ohne Aufpreis möglich sei. Ansonsten installierst Du es halt selber, das ist echt nicht schwer


----------



## riese77 (9. Dezember 2014)

Danke.
Also Tray plus Kühler. Kann es sein, dass nicht alle XEON 8 Threads können sie link??
Wie kompliziert wird wohl die Treiberinstallation sein und was ist mit dem Bios??


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Nur die Xeons ab der Modellnummer 1230 haben 8 Threads. Daher für den Sockel 1150 den 1230v3 oder 1231v3 nehmen. Die "größeren" Modelle sind wiederum so teuer, dass sie sich nicht mehr lohnen.

Treiber sind simpel: beim Boardhersteller das Modell suchen und einfach alle Treiber für win 8.1 runterladen und installieren. Manche sind nicht nötig, zB RAID, aber (sofern vorhanden) auf jeden Fall Chipsatz, Audio, LAN, USB und Intel Management Engine installieren. Und für die Grafikkarte halt bei AMD schauen, wenn Du eine R9 nimmst. 

Im BIOS musst du an sich nix umstellen, außer vielleicht die Bootreihenfolge, damit nicht nach der Win-Installation bei jedem PC-Start erst nach einer DVD gesucht wird


----------



## riese77 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo. Danke nochmal.

Habe jetzt alle Teile zusammen, werde aber doch den i5 nehmen da ca. 60 € günstiger und ob ich wirklich mal 8 Threads brauche???

Letzte Frage: jetzt ist der Arbeitsspeicher 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 bei hv.de nicht mehr vorrätig was kann ich qualitätmäßig vergleichbares nehmen, es gibt einfach zu viel....


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Achte einfach auch auf DDR3-1600 und in den RAM-Details auf 1,5 Volt Spannung. Und halt 2x4GB nehmen, nicht 1x8. Allerdings ist es laut Geizhals.at/de Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  sehr wohl lieferbar ^^

Ansonsten zB http://geizhals.at/de/g-skill-value-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-1600c11d-8gnt-a855452.html  oder http://geizhals.at/de/g-skill-aegis-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-1600c11d-8gis-a1031899.html 

So oder so: wenn Du nicht auf Kreditkarte oder Nachnahme bestellst (was beides zusätzlich kostet) kann es sowieso passieren, dass ein Bauteil nicht mehr da ist, bis Deine Zahlung bestätigt wird - und umgekehrt kann so was wie das RAM schon 1-2 Tage später doch wieder da sein.


----------

